# The Wombwell Beast Murderers House - Wombwell Barnsley - May 2017



## Hippie Alien (May 24, 2017)

*History:*
Not much is known about the architectural history of the building, It was renovated in recent years into 3 Bedsits and then fell into dereliction again suffering excessive damage for many years. The major history is more on its original resident and very morbid past.
Peter Pickering, now 79, snatched Shirley Ann from the street as she walked home from school in the small town of Wombwell, near Barnsley. He raped and tortured her for seven hours before hacking her to death with a kitchen knife. Described by reporters at the time as a “soft-spoken sex maniac”, he wore Marigold gloves during the attack. When he was arrested he confessed and declared to officers: 
“My mother is to blame for all this. She has possessed me.
The killing, on July 13, 1972, came just five months after Pickering had been released from jail for sex attacks against two teenage girls. He had been jailed for six years in March 1966 for the assaults in Doncaster and Scarborough. He had gone back to live with his mother, who was divorced, in her large and gloomy semi-detached in Wombwell. Their relationship was said to have been intense.
Pickering called himself a Buddhist and had a tattoo on his right arm reading Fear God and Honour the Queen.
​
*Pics:​*


----------



## HughieD (May 24, 2017)

Loving the cellar floor. Bit of a dark past as you say...


----------



## mockingbird (May 24, 2017)

It does make you wonder about more houses that lay abandoned, as horrid as the event was, it certainly gives the place a different character


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 25, 2017)

Well that's a morbid past..prob the most I have seen on here.great shots though


----------



## smiler (May 25, 2017)

Horrid history, great pics, Thanks


----------



## smiler (May 25, 2017)

Horrid history, great pics, Thanks


----------



## Sam Haltin (May 25, 2017)

I do remember the murders, I was 15 years old at the time. Looking at your photos I felt a certain atmosphere. I would be uneasy walking around after knowing what happened. As in Ian Bradys and Myra Hindleys house which was destroyed and flattened but this one is not. Should be. Thanks for posting.


----------



## UrbanX (May 25, 2017)

Interesting, great photos too. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (May 25, 2017)

What a grim history this house has, I'm surprised its still standing, they flattened the Fred and Rose West house and made a small garden between the terraces where the house once stood, I wonder if its sad past has just been forgotten about as time passes...

Still very interesting though HA, thanks for showing us around!


----------

